# انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة



## نجمة السماء (8 يونيو 2007)

انا مسلمة و احتاج الى اجابة 
إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟ وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟! 

*   إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح ؟ 
* من المعروف لديكم أن (الأب ، والابن ، والروح القدس ، ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون ومتساوون في الجوهر ) مفردها أقنوم – كيف ذلك وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية الأصل معناها : ( الذات الإلهية المستقلة ) ؟!!!!
*من المعروف أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، فهل اللاهوت صلب مع الناسوت ؟ أم أن اللاهوت ترك الناسوت لحظة الصلب والموت على عود الصليب؟ وما الدليل من الإنجيل ؟!!!


----------



## نجمة السماء (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

لم يرد علي أحد


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*1-المسيح موجود منذ الازل عند الله بصفته واحد مع الله
2-التجسد معناه ان الله اتخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة اتحدت بطبيعته الالهية واتى الينا فى صورة انسان
3-السيدة العذراء هى انسانة عادية مخلوقة كاى انسان اخر ومكانتها عند المسيح وعند المسيحيين هى انها اعظم واقدس انسان على الاطلاق
4-كلمة اقنوم ليس معناها ذات مستقلة وانما خاصية متمايزة
5-اكيد طبعا لم يفارق اللاهوت الناسوت ابدا ولا حتى عند الصلب لانه لو فارقه لكان معنى ذلك ان من افتدانا هو انسان عادى وليس الله المتجسد وبالتالى يكون الفداء لم يتم بعد لكننا نجد ان المسيح قال قبل موته على الصليب:

قد اكمل (يو  19 :  30)

مشيرا بذلك الى الفداء وبالتالى فاللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت.*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



نجمة السماء قال:


> لم يرد علي أحد



الاخت الفاضلة 
هل قراتى الكتاب المقدس من قبل ؟
اما وجدتى هذة الاسئلة فى هذا الموقع 
http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/?page=show_det&id=1285&select_page=17
سانتظر ردك 
مع خالص تحياتى  وتقديري  والله الموفق.


----------



## فادية (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

يا كاشفهم يا اثناسيوس 
هههههههههههههههههه
تصدق اني مكنتش مصدقه ان مسلمه او مسلم  ممكن يفكرو للدرجه دي ويسألو اسئله زي دي لوحدهم من غير ما يستعينو بشيوخهم او أئمتهم 
لانهم من الاساس ممنوع يفكرو في الدين او حتى يسألو في اي حاجه 
الله يكون فعونهم 
وعلى كل حال الاسئله دي تم الاجابه عليها مرات ومرات في القسم هنا 
يا ريت يا اخت نجمه تراجعي المواضيع وهتلاقي اجوبه كتييييييييرة على اسئلتك دي 
سلام​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



فادية قال:


> يا كاشفهم يا اثناسيوس
> هههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق اني مكنتش مصدقه ان مسلمه او مسلم  ممكن يفكرو للدرجه دي ويسألو اسئله زي دي لوحدهم من غير ما يستعينو بشيوخهم او أئمتهم
> لانهم من الاساس ممنوع يفكرو في الدين او حتى يسألو في اي حاجه
> ...


----------



## فادية (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> لا تسأل يا مسلم .. السؤال حرام .. خليك جاهل
> 
> 
> 
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ (المائدة 101)


 
صح يا اثناسيوس  100%
ربنا يكون فعونهم


----------



## drop245 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام على من اتبع الهدى
لا عليك يااختي الكريمة لقد طرحنا عدة اسئلة من قبل لكن بدون جواب و يكتفون بالشتم و السخرية و التهرب من الحق بكل اشكال الحيل و نحن نكتفي بالدعاء لهم بالهداية و يثبتنا نحن على الحق الى ان نلقى الله رب موسى و عيسى و محمد عليهما السلام و الله في محمكم كتابه الكريم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم{انك لن تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء}صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



drop245 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> لا عليك يااختي الكريمة لقد طرحنا عدة اسئلة من قبل لكن بدون جواب و يكتفون بالشتم و السخرية و التهرب من الحق بكل اشكال الحيل و نحن نكتفي بالدعاء لهم بالهداية و يثبتنا نحن على الحق الى ان نلقى الله رب موسى و عيسى و محمد عليهما السلام و الله في محمكم كتابه الكريم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم{انك لن تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء}صدق الله العظيم



*حبيبى اولا انا اجبت عن جميع اسئلتها.
وثانيا انتم الذين تجلبون السخرية على انفسكم لانكم لا تستطيعون ان تبحثوا وتدرسوا بانفسكم ولا تستطيعون ان تفكروا بحرية وانما عليكم استقاء كل شىء من معلومات واسئلة واسلوب تفكير من الشيوخ وبذلك تلغون العقل الذى ميز الله به البشر عن بقية المخلوقات.
لكن لو رأينا انكم تستخدمون عقولكم وتبحثون وتدرسون دون ان يكون هناك اى وصاية على تفكيركم فسنحترمكم قطعا, وفى الواقع انتم لن تستطيعوا التقدم خطوة واحدة للامام دون ان تتحرروا من وصاية الفكر الاسلامى على عقولكم.*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



فادية قال:


> صح يا اثناسيوس  100%
> ربنا يكون فعونهم



ربنا يكون فعونكم انتم مش لاقيين كتاب تستقصوا منه الاحكام الشرعية وكل واحد ماشي بهواه انما احنا ولله الحمد لم يترك لنا الله ( سبحانه وتعالى )  شيئا في اي امر من امور الحياة الا وحدثنا عنه وشرح لنا الواجب فعله فيه في المصحف الشريف  ، ولم يترك سيدنا محمد (عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام من الحين إلى يوم الدين )  أمرا من أمور الحياة إلا وشرحه لنا .

بجد ربنا يكون في عونكم ويهديكم لطريق الحق والصواب .




أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أ، محمدا عبده ورسوله


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



فادية قال:


> صح يا اثناسيوس  100%
> ربنا يكون فعونهم



ربنا يكون فعونكم انتم مش لاقيين كتاب تستقصوا منه الاحكام الشرعية وكل واحد ماشي بهواه انما احنا ولله الحمد لم يترك لنا الله ( سبحانه وتعالى )  شيئا في اي امر من امور الحياة الا وحدثنا عنه وشرح لنا الواجب فعله فيه في المصحف الشريف  ، ولم يترك سيدنا محمد (عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام من الحين إلى يوم الدين )  أمرا من أمور الحياة إلا وشرحه لنا .

بجد ربنا يكون في عونكم ويهديكم لطريق الحق والصواب .




أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



فادية قال:


> صح يا اثناسيوس  100%
> ربنا يكون فعونهم



ربنا يكون فعونكم انتم مش لاقيين كتاب تستقصوا منه الاحكام الشرعية وكل واحد ماشي بهواه انما احنا ولله الحمد لم يترك لنا الله ( سبحانه وتعالى )  شيئا في اي امر من امور الحياة الا وحدثنا عنه وشرح لنا الواجب فعله فيه في المصحف الشريف  ، ولم يترك سيدنا محمد (عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام من الحين إلى يوم الدين )  أمرا من أمور الحياة إلا وشرحه لنا .

بجد ربنا يكون في عونكم ويهديكم لطريق الحق والصواب .




أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



night4knight قال:


> ربنا يكون فعونكم انتم مش لاقيين كتاب تستقصوا منه الاحكام الشرعية وكل واحد ماشي بهواه انما احنا ولله الحمد لم يترك لنا الله ( سبحانه وتعالى )  شيئا في اي امر من امور الحياة الا وحدثنا عنه وشرح لنا الواجب فعله فيه في المصحف الشريف  ، ولم يترك سيدنا محمد (عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام من الحين إلى يوم الدين )  أمرا من أمور الحياة إلا وشرحه لنا .
> 
> بجد ربنا يكون في عونكم ويهديكم لطريق الحق والصواب .
> 
> ...



*الاحكام الشرعية زى ايه يا نايت؟؟

زى (حتى يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرين) ولا زى تعدد الزوجات ولا زى (الذكر بانثتين) ولا زى ايه تحديدا؟

لو كانت تلك هى الاحكام الشرعية التى تقصدها فبالفعل هى ليست موجودة بكتابنا ونفخر بذلك.*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اي كتاب هذا الذي تقول عنه انه كتابهم تقصد انهي نسخة ثم ان كل الاحكام اللي انت قلتها دي بحكمة من الخالق سبحانه وتعالى فدفع الجزية كان مفروض فقط على الرجال القادرين على حمل السلاح لأنهم لايحاربون فكان ذلك نظير دفاع المسلمين عنهم اما العجز والاطفال والنساء فلا جزية عليهم 

وتعدد الزوجات له حكمة لأنه من المعروف علميا ان عدد النساء اكثر من الرجال ولأنه قد يتزوج الرجل مثلا امرأة لاتنجب فبدلا من ان يحرم الانجاب او يطلقها فيستطيع الزواج من اخرى تنجب او ان تكون المراة لاتلبي احتياجاته الغريزية فيتزوج باخرى بدلا عن ان يزني 


اما بالنسبة للذكر مثل حظ الانثتين لانه يكون عونا لوالده ويقف بجانبه طوال حياته اما الانثى فأنها تتبع زوجها وتكون تابعة له ثم ان زوجها يجب عليه الانفاق عليها لذا فان نصيبيها من الميراث يكون نصف نصيب الرجل 




أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد عبده ورسوله


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*اسمحلى اصلحلك معلوماتك يا نايت:

1-الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد منه سوى نسخة واحدة وليس عندنا مصحف سنة ومحصف شيعة ومصحف فاطمة مثل عندكم.

2-الاحكام السابق ذكرها هى احكام الشيطان وليست احكام الخالق لانه من المستحيل ان يأمر الله باذلال الناس واخذ الجزية منهم ومن المستحيل ان يظلم المرأة*.


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



night4knight قال:


> اي كتاب هذا الذي تقول عنه انه كتابهم تقصد انهي نسخة ثم ان كل الاحكام اللي انت قلتها دي بحكمة من الخالق سبحانه وتعالى فدفع الجزية كان مفروض فقط على الرجال القادرين على حمل السلاح لأنهم لايحاربون فكان ذلك نظير دفاع المسلمين عنهم اما العجز والاطفال والنساء فلا جزية عليهم
> 
> وتعدد الزوجات له حكمة لأنه من المعروف علميا ان عدد النساء اكثر من الرجال ولأنه قد يتزوج الرجل مثلا امرأة لاتنجب فبدلا من ان يحرم الانجاب او يطلقها فيستطيع الزواج من اخرى تنجب او ان تكون المراة لاتلبي احتياجاته الغريزية فيتزوج باخرى بدلا عن ان يزني
> 
> ...




*
ماذا لو الرجل لم يستطيع ان ينجب؟
فهل على الزوجة ان تتزوج رجل ثاني  
و من قال لك ان البنات اعددادهم اكثر من الرجال و ايه الخرافات ديه؟ بجد انكم صعبانيين عليا 
و حتى لو كانت عدد البنات اكثر و ان دينكم دين الحق
و من ثم القران لم يقل ان الرجل يتزوج في حالة ان المراة لم تستطع ان تنجب او علشان البنات اكثر و الكلام العبيط ده بل قال انكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباع الخ  
يعني الرجال بيتزوج متى ان يريد بدون اي سبب 
 و ان تعدد الزوجات شي عادل فلماذا بنات المسلميين لا يقبلن بالتعدد؟
و لماذا تشب نار الغيرة و عدد الطلاق يزيد عندما الرجل يتزوج بامرة اخرى؟ 
و لماذا الرجل يسيطر على المراة و يقدر ان يرميها مثل الكلبة فقط لانه يريد ان يتزوج باخرى
 و المراة لا حولة ولا قوة لها الا بان ترضى به
و لماذا المراة تلعنها الملائكة اذا نام زوجها و هو مقهور منها؟؟؟
و هل الملائكة تلعن؟؟ 
و لماذا المراة تاخذ نصف الرجل في الميراث؟؟؟ هل فعلا لان الرجل ينفق اكثر؟؟؟
 و اذا كانت الزوجة تزوجت من رجل لا يعطي حقها من المال فماذا ستفعل في هاذي الحالة؟

هذه القوانين اكبر دلائل على ان القران هو من صنع البشر و ليس من وحي الله

بجد اسفة بس بكل صراحة القران هو التخلف و الجهل
الناس كلها تعرف ان الاسلام و المسلميين  لم ياتوا الا بالجهل 
فهو بالطبع لا يتناسب مع القرن الــ 21 بل انه فقط يتناسب مع القرن الحجري
 و هذا اكبر دليل على فشل القران

ال القران تناقش كل شي في الحياة ال:t7:
بس لو اعرف ماذا فعل القران للعالم؟ 
او ماذا اتيتم للعالم غير الارهاب و الكره و التخلف و التعصب

العالم تطوروا و انتم بعدكم للوراء 
الامريكان بيناقشوا كيف يقدروا يوصلوا للشمس
 و انتم بعدكم تناقشون بأي رجل عليكم ان تدخلوا المرحاض:t32:


اشكرك يا ربي و احمدك لاني مســـيـحـــيــة:94:​*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

بعد اذنكم ياجماعة انزل اصلي المغرب واهو ادعيلكم ربنا يهديكم وهارجع ار عليكم


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

واضح انك عندك من التخلف والجهل مايكفيكي  الا هو الزنى حلال عندكم فعلا زي ماسمعت


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



night4knight قال:


> واضح انك عندك من التخلف والجهل مايكفيكي  الا هو الزنى حلال عندكم فعلا زي ماسمعت





*
 الزنى هو حرام في ديننا و هو محرم من الوصيايا الله العشرة 

و هاذي هي وصايا العشرة من الله و من بينها تحريم الزنى و دلوقتي حتقريه مش حتسمعيه!!  :smil12:

الوصايا العشر ..خروج 20 : 1- 17 
1-أنا هو الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من بيت العبودية ، لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي ، 
لا تصنع لك منحوتاً و لا صورة ممّا في السماء من فوق و ما في الأرض من تحت 
و ما في الماء من تحت الأرض لا تسجد لهنّ و لا تعبدهنّ . 
2- لا تنطق بإسم الرب إلهك باطلاً ، لأن الرب لا يبرئ من نطق بإسمه باطلاً . 
3-أذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه . 
4-أكرم أباك و أمك لكي تطول أيامك و يكون لك خير على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك . 
و أنا أريد من الجميع أن ينتبهوا للبركة التي يمنحها الله للذين يكرمون أهلهم – الأب و الأم . 
5- لا تقتل . 
6- لا تزن .   :t16:
7- لا تسرق . 
8- لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور . و القريب هو أي إنسان على وجه الأرض . 
9- لا تشته امرأة قريبك . 
10- لا تشته بيت قريبك و لا حقله و لا عبده و لا أمته و لا ثوره و لا حماره و لا كلّ ما لقريبك ..


و تقولي انا جاهلة؟؟ ما انتي الجاهلة لانك بتصدقي حاجة  انتي ما قريته لكن صدقتي الكلام اللي سمعتيه زي ما ذكرتي و قلتي ان الزنى حلال عندكم زي ما انا سمعت.........  يعني انتي صدقتي حاجة سمعتيها بس ما قريتيها او شفتيها:t19: !مين الجاهل دلوقتي؟؟؟ :thnk0001: :new6:

معليش يلا 

انا اسامحك 
على العموم
في ديننا لم يحلل الزنى لاننا ابناء المسيح الذي لم يحلل زواج المتعة :t33:

و انا منتظرة ردك على تعقيبي اللي هو فوق اوكي *​:dance:


----------



## night4knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

طيب بالنسبة للخمور ؟


----------



## Basilius (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



night4knight قال:


> طيب بالنسبة للخمور ؟


 
*ماذا تقصد بكلمة الخمور؟؟...... هل الكحوليات كمادة ؟ *
*لا لا تحرم المسيحية اي مادة خلقها الله .... *
*فالخمر كان يستعمل لمعالجة الجروح و الاسقام كثيرا *
*وادوية السعال و الكثير من الادوية تصنع من الكحوليات ...فهذا لا تحرمة المسيحية مطلقا *
*بل تحرم او تنهى عن الاستعمال السيىء للمادة *
*تحرم و تنهى عن كل فعل ضد قداسة الله *
*تحرم و تنهى عن كل فعل لا يليق بابناء الله *
*فيقول الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم*


[q-bible]" لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين ؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج . لا تنظر الى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس وساغت مرقوقة في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان' (أمثال 23: 29 - 32).
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]
"ليس للملوك أن يشربوا خمرا، ولا للعظماء المسكر. لئلا يشربوا وينسوا المفروض ويغيروا حجة كل بني المذلة" ،(أمثال 31: 4 و5). 

[/q-bible]*وفي العهد الجديد *

[q-bible]
"ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل إمتلئوا بالروح (أفسس 5: 18). 

[/q-bible][q-bible]"لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون،ولا مابونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله. (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10). [/q-bible]


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



jesus=love قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم و


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



night4knight قال:


> طيب بالنسبة للخمور ؟




 اظاهر انك ما عندك نية تردي عليا 

ردي على تعقيبي رقم 19 و 16 لو سمحتي 


و اشكر السيد AVADA CADAVRA على رده لتساؤلك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



باحث عن الحقيقه قال:


> السلام عليكم و



*يعني ان الحكمة و الطبيعة هو ان يتزوج الرجل بــ 4 نساء و ان يتشرد الابناء و رحت على قصة هابيل و قابيل على اساس من الرجل تزوج 4 نساء ما في مشاكل

تقول ان الانسان لازم يشغل عقله و يتزوج بموافقة الزوجة 
بس انت شايف هالايام كيف المشاكل ازدادت بسبب زواج الاب من زوجة اخرى و تركه لابناءه 
فكيف على الزوج ان يشغل عقله و هو انسان له غريزيته فهو لا يسمع للمراة بتاتا بل يلوي ذراعها بزواجه من امراة اخرى 
كم من القصص و الظلم قرانا عن زواج الرجل بامرة اخرى فقط ليغيظ زوجته و يدوس على كرامتها

ايعقل ان الله لم يعرف ان زواج الرجل باكثر من امراة سوف يحطم عائلة باكملها و سوف تشب غيرة المراة؟؟
سؤال واحد ما هي الحكمة في ذلك؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اسمحلى اصلحلك معلوماتك يا نايت:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 وهنا انت تقول احكام شيطنيه  الله الذى كرم المرأه والرجل  الله الذى حكم بتكريم الانسان انت تقول انه ظلم المرأه ماهو الظلم لأن الله اعطاه الحق فى التمتع بالانجاب  من رجل غير قادر على الانجاب فحكم له بالطلاق منه . ولا ظلمها  لأن اعطاه الحق فى اختيار الزوج الصالح القادر على المسؤليه . فحكم لها انت تتطلق من الرجل الغسر قادر على المسؤليه او تاركها لمده زمنيه طويله ولا احد يعرف شىء عنه ولا ظلمها ان حكم لها بالحجاب الذى يحجبها عن مضايقات الانسان لأنها جميله مثلا امر الله لها بالحجاب ومعنى الحجاب اى يحجبها عن عيون الانسان الفاتكه الفاتنه. ولا ظلمها الله عندما امر رسولنا الكريم أن ياتى بتحرير النساء لأنهم جوارى او عبيد يتحكم  فيهم عبد خلقه الله مثلهم هل هذا هو ظلم فى نظرك اخى الحبيب  . وشكرا لك لأنك تصلح لنا معلومتنا .


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



> jesus=love قال:
> 
> 
> > *يعني ان الحكمة و الطبيعة هو ان يتزوج الرجل بــ 4 نساء و ان يتشرد الابناء و رحت على قصة هابيل و قابيل على اساس من الرجل تزوج 4 نساء ما في مشاكل*
> ...



 اما الحكمه فى ذلك هو تحقيق العدل وانشاء ترابط اسرى وتزايد للعابدين الى الله  الموحدين ونحن كوننا مسلمين نوحد الله الواحد الاحد رب موسى وابراهيم وادم ورب كل شىء فالحكمه هنا اخى تزايد عدد الموحدين لله . وجعل لنا الله الطلاق لنأخذ بحكمه الله . وهو اذا تزوج رجل امرأه وكانت تتدعى امامه الاستقامه والهدوء ولا تسبب له المشاكل وتقدم له الحب ز وبعد انت تزوجته  بانت على حقيقه نيتها وطبيعتها وسببت له المشاكل وعدم تحمل المسؤليه الزوجيه  وخلافه من المشاكل العصريه . فحكم له الله الطلاق منها اذا لم تمشى على حكم الله والطاعه لله وزوجها . اذا ابت على الاطاعه فحل الله  الطلاق والعكس صحيح على الرجل الغير قاد على تحمل المسؤليه حل الله للمرأه ان تطلق منه . وةانظر الى المشاكل العصريه الجسيمه الذى توجد بسب الفتن الموجوده حول الانسان  . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



> jesus=love قال:
> 
> 
> > *يعني ان الحكمة و الطبيعة هو ان يتزوج الرجل بــ 4 نساء و ان يتشرد الابناء و رحت على قصة هابيل و قابيل على اساس من الرجل تزوج 4 نساء ما في مشاكل*
> ...



 اما الحكمه فى ذلك هو تحقيق العدل وانشاء ترابط اسرى وتزايد للعابدين الى الله  الموحدين ونحن كوننا مسلمين نوحد الله الواحد الاحد رب موسى وابراهيم وادم ورب كل شىء فالحكمه هنا اخى تزايد عدد الموحدين لله . وجعل لنا الله الطلاق لنأخذ بحكمه الله . وهو اذا تزوج رجل امرأه وكانت تتدعى امامه الاستقامه والهدوء ولا تسبب له المشاكل وتقدم له الحب ز وبعد انت تزوجته  بانت على حقيقه نيتها وطبيعتها وسببت له المشاكل وعدم تحمل المسؤليه الزوجيه  وخلافه من المشاكل العصريه . فحكم له الله الطلاق منها اذا لم تمشى على حكم الله والطاعه لله وزوجها . اذا ابت على الاطاعه فحل الله  الطلاق والعكس صحيح على الرجل الغير قاد على تحمل المسؤليه حل الله للمرأه ان تطلق منه . وةانظر الى المشاكل العصريه الجسيمه الذى توجد بسب الفتن الموجوده حول الانسان  . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## fredyyy (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*جميل النقاش وحلو الكلام خصوصاَ عندما يكون بهدوء .

ممكن أقول سؤال لماذا خلق الله آدم واحد وحواء واحدة ؟ 

مش ممكن كان يخلق آدم واثنين حواء أو ثلاثة ...

خصوصا َإن الجنة كانت واسعة

لكن اسمعوا كلام الله 

مكتوب:*
 مت 19:4 
***  *فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى ****

*أي رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة............... واحدة فقط

كلام الله يريّح*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



باحث عن الحقيقه قال:


> اما الحكمه فى ذلك هو تحقيق العدل وانشاء ترابط اسرى وتزايد للعابدين الى الله  الموحدين ونحن كوننا مسلمين نوحد الله الواحد الاحد رب موسى وابراهيم وادم ورب كل شىء فالحكمه هنا اخى تزايد عدد الموحدين لله . وجعل لنا الله الطلاق لنأخذ بحكمه الله . وهو اذا تزوج رجل امرأه وكانت تتدعى امامه الاستقامه والهدوء ولا تسبب له المشاكل وتقدم له الحب ز وبعد انت تزوجته  بانت على حقيقه نيتها وطبيعتها وسببت له المشاكل وعدم تحمل المسؤليه الزوجيه  وخلافه من المشاكل العصريه . فحكم له الله الطلاق منها اذا لم تمشى على حكم الله والطاعه لله وزوجها . اذا ابت على الاطاعه فحل الله  الطلاق والعكس صحيح على الرجل الغير قاد على تحمل المسؤليه حل الله للمرأه ان تطلق منه . وةانظر الى المشاكل العصريه الجسيمه الذى توجد بسب الفتن الموجوده حول الانسان  . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته




* انت تتكلم انشاء مش شي عقلاني 
كله كلامك انشاء عن الحكمة و الصبر و العدل و و

بس انت الى الان ما جاوتبتني

معقولة ان الله لم يعرف بهذه المشاكل؟ الم يعرف ان المشاكل ستزيد بعد قرار التعدد؟؟ 
الم يعرف الله ان الانسان له غريزته؟

لا تقل لي من اجل الحكمة و تقليل العوانس فنحن نعرف الى الان و مع التعدد فعدد العانسات متزايد و عدد الطلاق معه

فاين منها الحكمة 
اي عدا و اي صبر و اي ترابط تتكلم
فهل العدل و الصبر و الترابط لا ياتي الى مع قرار التعدد؟ 
و اما بالنسبة للطلاق فليس سهل عند المراة المسلمة بالاخص 
لكي تعيش المراة المسلمة عليها ان تعيش مع رجل يحميها و يسندها حتى اذا كان هذا الرجل شيطان 


عجيب امركم ​*


----------



## rina_dodo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

السلام لكم بص يااخى المسلم  احنا عندنا الكتاب المقدس قال لنا جميع احكام الحياه  لكننا نركز على الحياه الابدية بعد الموت لذلك يكون اهتمامنا هو اعمال الخير والرحمة و الابتعاد عن الخطايا لكى نحيا مع الرب يسوع فى الفردوس  و الكتاب المقدس هو الذى نأخد منه الأحكام الشرعية غير ما تقوله ولا ينقصه شئ  ولكن  عندك حق ان  الرسول محمد تكلم فى كل شئ وهذا ليس لانه نبى على حق ولكن لانه رجل يحب العالم والرذيلة وكل متع الدنيا لذا فهو تكلم فى كل شئ دون خشى او حياء إذن فالنبى محمد هو الذى يمشى على هواه وليس نحن كما تقولون لانه حلل لنفسه كل متع الدنيا والزواج الكثير والزنا وعدم الرحمة وانا مش عايزة اقول اكتر من كده مع انه يوجد الكثير ولكن دينا امرنا بمحبة الاعداء وعدم السب لهم واننا ندعى لكم بالنور لكى ينير الله حياتكم وتعرفوا طريق الحق.


----------



## rina_dodo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام لكم بص يااخى المسلم احنا عندنا الكتاب المقدس قال لنا جميع احكام الحياه لكننا نركز على الحياه الابدية بعد الموت لذلك يكون اهتمامنا هو اعمال الخير والرحمة و الابتعاد عن الخطايا لكى نحيا مع الرب يسوع فى الفردوس و الكتاب المقدس هو الذى نأخد منه الأحكام الشرعية غير ما تقوله ولا ينقصه شئ ولكن عندك حق ان الرسول محمد تكلم فى كل شئ وهذا ليس لانه نبى على حق ولكن لانه رجل يحب العالم والرذيلة وكل متع الدنيا لذا فهو تكلم فى كل شئ دون خشى او حياء إذن فالنبى محمد هو الذى يمشى على هواه وليس نحن كما تقولون لانه حلل لنفسه كل متع الدنيا والزواج الكثير والزنا وعدم الرحمة وانا مش عايزة اقول اكتر من كده مع انه يوجد الكثير ولكن دينا امرنا بمحبة الاعداء وعدم السب لهم واننا ندعى لكم بالنور لكى ينير الله حياتكم وتعرفوا طريق الحق.


----------



## rina_dodo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_السلام لكم بص يااخى المسلم احنا عندنا الكتاب المقدس قال لنا جميع احكام الحياه لكننا نركز على الحياه الابدية بعد الموت لذلك يكون اهتمامنا هو اعمال الخير والرحمة و الابتعاد عن الخطايا لكى نحيا مع الرب يسوع فى الفردوس و الكتاب المقدس هو الذى نأخد منه الأحكام الشرعية غير ما تقوله ولا ينقصه شئ ولكن عندك حق ان الرسول محمد تكلم فى كل شئ وهذا ليس لانه نبى على حق ولكن لانه رجل يحب العالم والرذيلة وكل متع الدنيا لذا فهو تكلم فى كل شئ دون خشى او حياء إذن فالنبى محمد هو الذى يمشى على هواه وليس نحن كما تقولون لانه حلل لنفسه كل متع الدنيا والزواج الكثير والزنا وعدم الرحمة وانا مش عايزة اقول اكتر من كده مع انه يوجد الكثير ولكن دينا امرنا بمحبة الاعداء وعدم السب لهم واننا ندعى لكم بالنور لكى ينير الله حياتكم وتعرفوا طريق الحق. _


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

*لماذا ام تردي على الجزء 
الاستفهامي من مشاركة   .......fredyyy*


----------



## rina_dodo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

ياأخى المسلم نحن لدينا الكتاب المقدس الذى ذكر لنا كل احكام الحياه  والذى ركز على الحياه الابدية مع الرب يسوع لذلك فنحن لا نهتم بما للجسد ولكن بما للروح لكى نرث الحياه الابدية مع السيد المسيح وان كان القرأن والنبى ذكر لكم كل شئ فاسامحنى هناك اشياء من الاخلاقيات ان لا نتحدث فيها وهذة كلها تهتمون انتم بها  ويتحدث عنها النبى محمد  ونحن لا نفعل ما نهواه مثلما تدعى انت لاننا نحرص على تعاليم الكتاب المقدس التى تمنعنا من الخطايا والشرور وياريت انت تقرأه لكى تعرف ما أوصانا به من محبة وسلام وفعل الخير وانت سوف تلاحظ الفرق بنفسك وينور الرب طريقك ويكشف لك عن الحقيقة.


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

:11azy:





jesus=love قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هذا هو امرنا . فعليك التعجب كما شأت. وسبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم.والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

*مرة أخرى أسأل

لماذا خلق الله آدم واحد ......  وحواء واحدة ؟ 

مش ممكن كان يخلق آدم ....واثنين حواء.... أو ثلاثة .....

خصوصا َإن الجنة كانت واسعة

لكي لا يتغير نظام الله ويستمر من البداية الى النهاية*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى ا*

*اذ كان كلامك صح لماذا الله لم يحلل المراة الزواج من 4  ايضا
و لماذا المراة عليها ان تطلب الطلاق اذا اردات هذا اذا كان زوجها اباح لها الطلاق 
ثم اذا قلت ان الرجل عليه ان يبيح لها الطلاق و ان يتعدد عندما لا تستطيع المراة ان تنجب لكن كما نعرف ان الرجال يتزوجةن فقط للشهوة و ليس لان المراة لا تستطيع ان تنجب 




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم. انظر هنا الحكمه فى كيفيه حل المشاكل بدون اى ازعاج 

بصراحة اضحكني ردك كيف حل المشاكل بدون ازعاج
الا ترى ان النساء مظلومات في هاذي المسئلة؟ الا ترى كيف المراة تطلي الطلاق بعد الزواج؟؟ الا ترى كيف الرجل يتخلى عن المراة بمجرد حصولة على الزوجة ؟ اي حل مشاكل انت هذا فقط تصورك لكن ليس موجود في الحقيقة

و ليس هناك عدل لاني كما ذكرت سابقا الانسان له غريزة و هو خاطئ بطبعه فليس هناك حكمة و صبر في هاذي المسئلة سوى الشهوة  و المراة عليها ان تتقبل هذا رغما عنها 
انت تقول انه المراة تستطيع الطلاق لكن بعد موافقة الرجل اولا و اذا الرجل لم يوافق فالمراة عليها ان ترضى و الا سيطلبها في بيت الطاعة
يعني لفيت و درت و كله نفس الرد ولا جاوبت على سؤالي
!! 
​*


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*غزيزي...... jesus=love

لا تناقش أقوال الآخرين لأن ما عندك أغلى من أن تهتم بغيره 

لا وقت لسماع تفسير الكلمة المقدسة من أذهان غير مقدسة*

* مز 119:27  
*** طريق وصاياك فهمني فاناجي بعجائبك. ***
 مز 119:32 
*** في طريق وصاياك اجري لانك ترحب قلبي ***
 مز 119:35 
*** دربني في سبيل وصاياك لاني به سررت. ***
 مز 119:40 
*** هانذا قد اشتهيت وصاياك.بعدلك احيني ***
 مز 119:11 
*** خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكيلا اخطئ اليك. ***
 مز 119:16 
*** بفرائضك اتلذذ.لا انسى كلامك ***
 مز 119:105 
*** سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي. ****


----------



## night4knight (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اولا الى الجميع انا رجل 


ثانيا بالنسبة للرد فانا مشغول جدا في الامتحانات اليومين دول ومش هاقدر اتفرغ للردود الا في شهر 9



وبالنسبة للخمور فانا اقصد شرب الخمور ماحكمه في الديانة المسيحية واليست الخمر تذهب العقل وتدمر الكبد و تدمر الصحة


----------



## night4knight (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

بالنسبة لكلام rina_dodo  فردي الوحيد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*لم يعطي أحد إجابة على سؤالي وهو في صلب الموضوع 

لماذا خلق الله آدم واحد ...... وحواء واحدة ؟ 

مش ممكن كان يخلق آدم ....واثنين حواء.... أو ثلاثة .....

خصوصا َإن الجنة كانت واسعة

لكي لا يتغير نظام الله ويستمر من البداية الى النهاية*


----------



## khaled_zizo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



فادية قال:


> يا كاشفهم يا اثناسيوس
> هههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق اني مكنتش مصدقه ان مسلمه او مسلم  ممكن يفكرو للدرجه دي ويسألو اسئله زي دي لوحدهم من غير ما يستعينو بشيوخهم او أئمتهم
> لانهم من الاساس ممنوع يفكرو في الدين او حتى يسألو في اي حاجه
> ...



من اقوال السيد المسيح "حبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم فأى فضل لكم ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم"
اختى الفاضله يجب على كل مسيحى العمل بهذا الكلام.
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار اننا هنا فى هذا المنتدى نتناقش للمعرفه وليس للسب واللعن.
ولو انك مشكورة تفضلتى وقرأتى آيات القرآن الكريم لوجدتى الكثير منها تحث المسلم وغير المسلم على البحث والتفكير والتدبر فى ما حوله وفى ذكر من قبله لاستبيان الحقيقه واخذ العبرات من قصص السابقين.
ومن المفترض اننا اناس متحضرين ومتعلمين فلا داعى من ان نسخر من بعضنا البعض.
وهذا ما قاله لنا الله تعالى فى القرآن "لايسخر رجالا من رجال عسى ان يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساءا من نساء عسى ان يكن خيرا من هن"
وفى النهايه اشكرك على سعه صدرك.


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*......يجب على كل مسيحى ........*

*لا تقل....  يجب على كل مسيحى ... بل قل 
ماذا يجب أنا أن أفعل*

*مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار اننا هنا فى هذا المنتدى نتناقش للمعرفه وليس للسب واللعن.*

*كلام جميل.*

*ولو انك مشكورة تفضلتى وقرأتى آيات .........لوجدتى الكثير منها تحث ......على البحث والتفكير والتدبر فى ما حوله وفى*

*الكتاب المقدس مالي القلب والفكر ولا يوجد مكان لغيرة*

* ذكر من قبله لاستبيان الحقيقه واخذ العبرات من قصص السابقين.*

*هنا مصدر الحقيقة وليس أي موضع آخر (الكتاب المقدس)*

 يو 14:6 
****  قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي. ***


----------



## khaled_zizo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *......يجب على كل مسيحى ........*
> 
> *لا تقل....  يجب على كل مسيحى ... بل قل
> ماذا يجب أنا أن أفعل*
> ...



فى البدايه اشكرك على اسلوبك الرقيق
واود ان اوضح لكى ان لم اقل لكى "لو انكى قرأت القرآن....." دعوة لدخول الاسلام ولكنها دعوة للمعرفه
اعتقد ان المعرفه لا بد ان تكون من مصادر مختلفه وليس من مصدر واحد
ومره اخرى اشكرك


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*اعتقد ان المعرفه لا بد ان تكون من مصادر مختلفه وليس من مصدر واحد*

*الكلام يكون سليم عندما تكون المعرفة في النظريات العلمية أو أمور هذا العالم

وإذا كان الموضوع عن قانون الله والعلاقة بة 
فلا يوجد مرجع إلا الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## khaled_zizo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *اعتقد ان المعرفه لا بد ان تكون من مصادر مختلفه وليس من مصدر واحد*
> 
> *الكلام يكون سليم عندما تكون المعرفة في النظريات العلمية أو أمور هذا العالم
> 
> ...



اود ان اسألك ان كنت تستمعين لكلم القسيسين والاباء الكهنه ام لا
وان كنتى فهمتى آيه خطأ وصححها لكى هل تقتنعى بما قال ام لا
وإن كنتى تقتنعين بكلامه فكيف ذلك ولما لا تعتمدين على الروح القدس بداخلك
وتعتمدين على العلماء فى الارشاد 
الا تعلمين أن القسيسين والاباء الكهنه علماء
أم .................


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*اود ان اسألك ان كنت تستمعين لكلم القسيسين والاباء الكهنه ام لا
وان كنتى فهمتى آيه خطأ وصححها لكى هل تقتنعى بما قال ام لا
وإن كنتى تقتنعين بكلامه فكيف ذلك ولما لا تعتمدين على الروح القدس بداخلك*

*لأن الآباء الكهنة يسكن فيهم روح الله 
فلن يقولوا شئ بخلاف مايكشف لي الله
إنها علاقة ساميه ورفيعة المستوى ولا يفهمها إلا من جرّبها*
*اليك ما يقوله الكتاب:*
 اع 17:11 
*** *وكان هؤلاء اشرف من الذين في تسالونيكي فقبلوا الكلمة بكل نشاط فاحصين الكتب كل يوم هل هذه الامور هكذا.* ***

*كانوا يفحصون الكتب حتى لو كان الذي يكلمهم هو بولس نفسة*


----------



## khaled_zizo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *اود ان اسألك ان كنت تستمعين لكلم القسيسين والاباء الكهنه ام لا
> وان كنتى فهمتى آيه خطأ وصححها لكى هل تقتنعى بما قال ام لا
> وإن كنتى تقتنعين بكلامه فكيف ذلك ولما لا تعتمدين على الروح القدس بداخلك*
> 
> ...



انا اسف سامحينى فيما سأقول
ولكن اعتقد اننا كلنا بشر وحتى الاباء الكهنه بشر
اعتقد انكى تعرفين ما المقصود ببشر
كلنا بشر عاديين
بدليل ما كان يحدث فى اوروبا من بيع لصكوك الغفران عن طريق الكهنه
وما حدث فى صعيد مصر من كام سنه عندما تم تصوير كاهن فى الدير فى أوضاع مخله بالاداب بل ...........
انا اسف ياريت تسمحينى


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*الحوادث الفردية لا نستطيع ان نعممها 

لكل قاعدة شواذ وهؤلاء شواذ القاعدة

نصيحة للتجربة:
(لا تنظر الى ما يجذبك للخلف لكن تعلق بكل قوة بما يدفعك للأمام)
فعندما تقود عربة فإنك لا تنظر الى الوراء وإلا سيوقفك أي شئ 
وإن لم يوجدشئ يوقفك فلن تصل الى هدفك

انظر للأمام تمسك بكل ما هو حسن

دع الكسالى جانباَ وأترك المشوشين ذهنياَ

وتقدم نحو حياة أفضل ولا تسمح لأحد بأن يوقفك

والرب معك *

 في 3:14 
****  اسعى نحو الغرض لاجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع. ****


----------



## Basilius (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

ما هذا الكلام الفارغ الساذج !!!
اتسمي نفسك باحث عن الحقيقة ؟
لا اعتقد هذا




> لاكن انظر فى هذه الايام نرى ان الاخذ باحكام الكتاب المقدس ضئيله . كا اعلم بحرمانيه الزنا فى الكتاب المقدس والعقاب عليه . لا ارى التطبيق فى الحكم وارى الدول الذى تنتمى ال الدين المسيحى يفعلون هذه الخطيئه وهى اكبر ذنب وهو الزنى ارى فى معظم الدول الذى هى تنتمى الى الدين المسحيى يصرحون بالزنى فى وضح النهار واما اعين كل العالم ويصرحون بأنشاء بيوت تأويهم والتصريحات بفتح هذه المنازل او البيوت تأتى من المسئولين بل من رئيس الدوله ذاته وارى بحرمنيه الخمر ولعقاب عليه لاكن لا ارى هذا العقاب واخذ بشريعه الكتاب كما تقولى ولاكن ارى ان هذه الدول تقوم بأنشاء مصانع عده لصناعه الخمور .


 
لو عاوز تتكلم في الدول او الاحكام خارج الشريعة  ... يبقى تتكلم على القهوة و ليس هنا 
فبلاش الهروب دة 
هنا نناقش شرائع الهية ... و الحكم عليها من نصوصها و من تشريعاتها 
فاهم !
الدول التي تقول عليها تنتمي الى الدين المسيحي ... تفصل ما بين الشريعة او الدين و الدولة 
و ياريت تبقى تجيب كل الادلة مادام تود الحقيقة و ليس الضلال 
الدول المسيحية او الاجنبية تفصل الدين على الدولة ... ولا تطبق الحكم بالشريعة الدينية ابدا 
بدليل بسيط جدا ان الطلاقو الزواج مكررا  هناك مباح بالمحكمة اما دينيا فهو غير مباح الا في على الزنى 
فياريت تكون اكثر حيادية بدل النظرة من جانب معتم مدلس مثل هذا 
حرية التصرف لكل مواطن مكفولة في هذة البلاد بشرط الا يضر احد 
سواء زنى او شرب خمر مادام لم يضر احدا 
وهذا كحكم دولة  ليس لة علاقة بالدين يا هذا 
لكن في نظرة المسيحية فمن يتزوج باكثر من واحدة فهو يزني 
من يمارس علاقة بغير زواج فهو يزني                                                                                 
من يطلق امراتة الا لعلة الزنى فهو يزني 
من ينظر نظرة بشهوة فهو يزني .....

اما بالنسبة للخمور يا هذا 
فالمسيحية تنص على عدم السكر بالخمر وهناك الكثير من الايات تنهى و تقول ان السكر بالخمر لا يليق مع اولاد الله 
*[Q-BIBLE] 
"ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل إمتلئوا بالروح  (أفسس 5: 18). 

لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون، … ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله. (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10). 
[/Q-BIBLE]*


فالخمر كمادة ليست محرمة 
فكانت تستخدم في علاج الاسقام الجسدية 
وايضا يصنع من الكحوليات ادوية السعال ... الخ 
فالمسيحية تنهي عن الاستعمال الخاطىء للمادة و لا تحرم المادة ابدا 
فهل قالت المسيحية " تتخذون منها سكرا و رزقا حسنا "   ؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا اعتقد هذا 
هل قاالت المسيحية بان من يزني و يسرق يدخل الجنة ؟؟؟ لا اعتقد هذا 

نرجع للزنى بقى 
فالمسيحية واضحة فلم تحلل الزنى ابدا 
تحت مسميات مختلفة كالتعدد و المتعة و المسيار و العرفي و ملكات اليمين فلكة مقنن 
فهذا لا يوجد في المسيحية بتاتا 
ولا يوجد حديث للمسيح يقول ان ايهما رجل و امراة توافقا فعشرة ما بينهما ثلاثة ليالي " قمة العهارة و الدعارة " 
فعندما يتزوج الرجل بامراتين يعتبر زنى في المسيحية ولا يعتبر في الاسلام  
فياريت نناقش الشرائع و بلاش الهروب بالطريقة المعتادة هذة 
عندك قسم الحوار الاسلامي رد هناك لو قدرت على تحليل و تقنين الاسلام للزنى 






> ولاكن لم يأتى بالزنى بل انتم الذى تفعلون الزنا بكل معناه وكل طرقه . وانظرى اختى الكريمه الى الدول المسيحيه الغربيه نرها انها تفعل كل الزنا بكل طرقه بل يصرحون بفعله فى وضح النهار ودون اى معاقبه قانونيه عليه انظرى الى الكم الهائل من البيوت المشبوه لديكم والعاهرات


 
مش بقولك انك بتهرب ولا تناقش في شرائع ؟؟؟ 
اظن اني علقت قبلا في اعلى الموضوع على مثل هذة القطعة و الكلام العقيم بتاعك 
المسيحية لا تقنن مثلما يقنن اي دين اخر 
متعة مسيار تعدد ملكات يمين .... عشرة ثلاث ليالي و هكذا 






> لاكن جاء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحرير العبيد وقال الناس سواسيه كاسنان المشط . جاء يحارب المشركين لتحرير العبيد وتوحيد الله


 
*محمد حرر العبيد ؟ *
*الله يرحمك يا زاهر انت و انجشة المخنث *







> انظرى بنظره الحق انظرى الى من ينتمون الى دينكم المسيحى


 
نعم فمن يقيم علاقة غير شرعية فهو زاني بحكم الدين المسيحي فلا تقنن المسيحية الزنى مثلما يفعلة الاسلام 
يا اخي دة على الاقل الزاني يعرف جيدا في المسيحية وواضحة تماما ان من يتزوج بامراتين يزني 
لكن هل من تنفذ كلام الرسول في عشرتها مع الرجال ثلاث ليالي هل تعتبر زانية ؟
من تنكح بالمتعة هل تعتبر زانية  ؟
من نكحها محمد عندما وهبت نفسها لة هل لعتبرت زانية ؟ 
من يتم وطؤها بالشبهة هل تعتبر زانية ؟
من تزني مسيار هل تعتبر زانية ؟ 
الزوجة الثانية هل تعتبر زنى ؟ 
من مكنت نفسها لمجنون هل تعتبر زانية ؟ 
و كثيرا جدا جدا جدا جدا بس لا اريد التعمق و فضح ما تريد تغطيتة.....هنا نناقش اسئلة في المسيحية ولا نناقش افعال هذا او ذاك ..... فاهم ؟ 
هذا  دين بقنن العلاقات المشبوهة .... وما هو اصلا تعريف الزنى في الاسلام ؟ 





> جاء لكى بالحجاب لكى يحجب عنكى كل اعين فاتكه


نعم عندما ذهبت سودة لتتبرز و راها عمر و اشار الى محمد لتحتجب نساؤة 

الطهارة و القداسة تنبع من القلب و من الداخل اما كون ان الحجاب دليل الطهارة فهذا خرافة 

ياريت بلاش اي تطرق لاشياء  خارج الشريعة..... هنا نتكلم في الدين بنصوصة فقط .... اللي عايز يطبق الدين يطبقة و الللي مش عايز حسابة عند ربنا .... فبلاش الاسلوب المدلس بتاعك دة ....... عندك سؤال في الدين حطة ... معندكش يبقى بلاش الكلام السفية دة لانة لا يجدي  
و سانبة المشرف العام لهذا الموضوع ...


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

أرجوا الالتزام بمجرى الحوار
فمتى اصبحت الشريعة الالهية تقاس بأعمال البشر؟ و متى اصبحت اعمال الناس يمثل الشريعة الالهية؟

ابسط الامور الحوارية تجهلوها يا مسلمين؟

كل المداخلات الخارجة تم حذفها...


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو الى المواضيع الاسلامية*


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

صديقي باحث عن الحقيقة
اترك الموضوع من الاسلاميات رجاءا


----------



## herooo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

الصراحة مسلبش حاجة فعلا  لم يقل عليها  حتي لعب الشياطين في مقاعد المسلمين  برضو الرسول قال عليها  ...........طبعا حضرتك هاتفتكر اني بهرج بس دي حقيقة 


night4knight قال:


> ربنا يكون فعونكم انتم مش لاقيين كتاب تستقصوا منه الاحكام الشرعية وكل واحد ماشي بهواه انما احنا ولله الحمد لم يترك لنا الله ( سبحانه وتعالى )  شيئا في اي امر من امور الحياة الا وحدثنا عنه وشرح لنا الواجب فعله فيه في المصحف الشريف  ، ولم يترك سيدنا محمد (عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام من الحين إلى يوم الدين )  أمرا من أمور الحياة إلا وشرحه لنا .
> 
> بجد ربنا يكون في عونكم ويهديكم لطريق الحق والصواب .
> 
> ...


----------



## sunny man (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

لا تعليق


----------



## meriem (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اخواني الكرام بعد دخولي للموضوع تفاجأت من مستوى المشاركين 
ما هذا الحوار و ما هذه الردود 
ارجوكم التزموا بأدبيات و اخلاقيات الحوار بعيدا عن الشتم و المس بالمقدسات الاسلامية و المسيحية
لان هذا يعكس مستوى المنتدى  

و أرجو من الاخوة المسيحيين تجنب الاجابات المستفزة التي قد ينتج عنها خلافات و لنكن حضاريين في تعاملنا

ولكم فائق التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## xxxl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



jesus=love قال:


> *يعني ان الحكمة و الطبيعة هو ان يتزوج الرجل بــ 4 نساء و ان يتشرد الابناء و رحت على قصة هابيل و قابيل على اساس من الرجل تزوج 4 نساء ما في مشاكل
> 
> تقول ان الانسان لازم يشغل عقله و يتزوج بموافقة الزوجة
> بس انت شايف هالايام كيف المشاكل ازدادت بسبب زواج الاب من زوجة اخرى و تركه لابناءه
> ...



اعلم عزيزي ان الاسلام لم ياتي بالتعدد , فالتعدد كان موجودا قبل بعثة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- .........
فكان التعدد بلا حساب , فالرجل يستطيع ان يتزوج بعدد لا نهائي من النساء .....ولكن الاسلام اتي بتحديد عدد الزوجات الي 4 ..........
وانت تقول انك تسمع عن المشاكل التي تنتج من التعدد ......... صحيح هذا لجهل الناس بالدين ........ فالله سبحانه وتعالي حينما أباح التعدد اباحه بشرط العدل بين الزوجات والا فواحدة فقط..............
وعلي فكرة القرآن الكريم هو الوحيد الذي ورد فيه لفظ " فواحدة " اي زوجة واحدة ....
وسلامي لك وتقبل تحياتي .......... وارجو عدم حذف الرد


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*فالرجل يستطيع ان يتزوج بعدد لا نهائي من النساء *

*كلام الله بيقول 

***  مت 19:4  فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى
 مر 10:6  ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكرا وانثى خلقهما الله. 

 لو 16:18  كل من يطلّق امرأته ويتزوج باخرى يزني وكل من يتزوج بمطلّقة من رجل يزني*

*ولا كلام آخر بعد كلام الله*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



> اعلم عزيزي ان الاسلام لم ياتي بالتعدد , فالتعدد كان موجودا قبل بعثة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- .........
> فكان التعدد بلا حساب , فالرجل يستطيع ان يتزوج بعدد لا نهائي من النساء .....ولكن الاسلام اتي بتحديد عدد الزوجات الي 4 ..........
> وانت تقول انك تسمع عن المشاكل التي تنتج من التعدد ......... صحيح هذا لجهل الناس بالدين ........ فالله سبحانه وتعالي حينما أباح التعدد اباحه بشرط العدل بين الزوجات والا فواحدة فقط..............
> وعلي فكرة القرآن الكريم هو الوحيد الذي ورد فيه لفظ " فواحدة " اي زوجة واحدة ....
> وسلامي لك وتقبل تحياتي .......... وارجو عدم حذف الرد


اخي الفاضل
سلام المسيح
ارجو منك مرعاة قوانين القسم
فهذا القسم للاسئلة المسيحية
اطرح فكرتك في منتدى الاديان (الحوار الاسلامي )
ونحن نرحب بك


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي xxxl*



xxxl قال:


> اعلم عزيزي ان الاسلام لم ياتي بالتعدد , فالتعدد كان موجودا قبل بعثة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- .........
> فكان التعدد بلا حساب , فالرجل يستطيع ان يتزوج بعدد لا نهائي من النساء .....ولكن الاسلام اتي بتحديد عدد الزوجات الي 4 ..........
> وانت تقول انك تسمع عن المشاكل التي تنتج من التعدد ......... صحيح هذا لجهل الناس بالدين ........ فالله سبحانه وتعالي حينما أباح التعدد اباحه بشرط العدل بين الزوجات والا فواحدة فقط..............
> وعلي فكرة القرآن الكريم هو الوحيد الذي ورد فيه لفظ " فواحدة " اي زوجة واحدة ....
> وسلامي لك وتقبل تحياتي .......... وارجو عدم حذف الرد


 
أخي ​*صدقني التعدديه لم تكن موجودة الا بالشعوب الأممية ولكنهم ومع ذالك كانوا لا يتزوجوا أكثر من واحدة لعلمهم أن هذا هو الطبيعي*
*لكن وسامحني أنت تعلم أن التعددية أتت مع الدين الأسلامي فقط *

*ولكن صدقني هذا يعود للشخص ذاته وإيمانه*
*وفي المسيحية وهذا قبل الدين الأسلامي أتت بشريعة الزوجة الواحد فقط *
*مع أن باليهودية كانت واحدة أيضاً*
*ولكن لقساوة الشعب اليهودي كان هناك طلاق*
*أما بالمسيحية عادت الأوضاع لطبيعتها زوجة واحدة فقط*

*وأنت تقول أن المشاكل تأتي بسبب الجهل بالدين ولكن هذا شرع فلا جهل بالشرع*​*وأخيراً *​*سامحوني لتتداخل ولا داعي للأنجراف نحو هذه القضايا التي ولابد بسببها أن نتكلم بالأديان الأخري*
*وهذا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## سلامو نعمة (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



jesus=love قال:


> *
> ماذا لو الرجل لم يستطيع ان ينجب؟
> فهل على الزوجة ان تتزوج رجل ثاني
> و من قال لك ان البنات اعددادهم اكثر من الرجال و ايه الخرافات ديه؟ بجد انكم صعبانيين عليا
> ...



شكرا لك اختي على مشاركتك  
 قلت باننا نحن  مازلنا نناقش  باي  رجل ند خل الى الحمام في حين  الامريكان  يفكرون في الوصول الى الشمس
ادا كنا نحن  نناقش و نبحت فما دا تفعلون انتم  يا  اخواننا المسيحيين  فكرو   متل امريكا ر بما  تصلون  الى  ما فوق الشمس او  انكم لا تعرفون    سوى  السخرية و  الاستهزاء  هداكم  الله
 تقبلي مروري  اختي الفاضلة  و  شكرا

****************


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

هذه قوانين هذا القسم
ارجو التقيد بها​​




> الي كل أخوتي المسلمين
> تنبيه
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عدول (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

قوانين المنتدى يا استاز استفا نوس لم يخالفها فى البداية الا المسيحيين             ومسلمة تسال سؤال حول المسيحية فلمازا دخلتم فى الا سلام    يجب على منتدياتكم ان تكونوا قدوة لنا


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اخي عدول
سلام المسيح
اذا عندك ايه شكوى فلدينا قسم للشكاوي


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



xxxl قال:


> اعلم عزيزي ان الاسلام لم ياتي بالتعدد , فالتعدد كان موجودا قبل بعثة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- .........
> فكان التعدد بلا حساب , فالرجل يستطيع ان يتزوج بعدد لا نهائي من النساء .....ولكن الاسلام اتي بتحديد عدد الزوجات الي 4 ..........
> وانت تقول انك تسمع عن المشاكل التي تنتج من التعدد ......... صحيح هذا لجهل الناس بالدين ........ فالله سبحانه وتعالي حينما أباح التعدد اباحه بشرط العدل بين الزوجات والا فواحدة فقط..............
> وعلي فكرة القرآن الكريم هو الوحيد الذي ورد فيه لفظ " فواحدة " اي زوجة واحدة ....
> وسلامي لك وتقبل تحياتي .......... وارجو عدم حذف الرد




لا لم يكن التعدد قبل الاسلام و اللي تعدد فهاذي اكبر خطيئة
لان الله خلق ادم و حواء وحدة ما خلق ادم و معاه 4 حواءات :new6جمع حواء)
و انا بقول لك ان الله لم يعرف بهاذي المشاكل؟
و لماذا سمحح بالتعدد و انت تعرف كل اللي يتعدد بسبب الجنس
شهوة و غريزة جنسية مو طبيعية فيكم 
و سلام
:new5::new5:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



سلامو نعمة قال:


> شكرا لك اختي على مشاركتك
> قلت باننا نحن  مازلنا نناقش  باي  رجل ند خل الى الحمام في حين  الامريكان  يفكرون في الوصول الى الشمس
> ادا كنا نحن  نناقش و نبحت فما دا تفعلون انتم  يا  اخواننا المسيحيين  فكرو   متل امريكا ر بما  تصلون  الى  ما فوق الشمس او  انكم لا تعرفون    سوى  السخرية و  الاستهزاء  هداكم  الله
> تقبلي مروري  اختي الفاضلة  و  شكرا
> ...



*يا عيوني المسيحيين هم الذين يفكرون كيف العالم يتطور و المسيحييون هم الذين صنعوا هذا الجهاز الذي انت تجلس امامه و المسيحيين هم الذي صنعوا كل شي في بيتك انت تستخدمه
اووكي يا عيووني
و انا اسفة لا ما قصدت اسخر ولا استهزء لكن حبيت اوضح شي
و اسفة مرة ثاانية اذا جرحتك بكلمة و اتمنى انك تسامحني لاني ما قصدت
و سلام*​


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



jesus=love قال:


> لا لم يكن التعدد قبل الاسلام و اللي تعدد فهاذي اكبر خطيئة
> لان الله خلق ادم و حواء وحدة ما خلق ادم و معاه 4 حواءات :new6جمع حواء)
> و انا بقول لك ان الله لم يعرف بهاذي المشاكل؟
> و لماذا سمحح بالتعدد و انت تعرف كل اللي يتعدد بسبب الجنس
> ...



انا ام اقل ان التعدد كان منذ خلق ادم لكن قبل بعثة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- في ايام الجاهلية........وليس كل اللي يتعدد بسبب الجنس ..... نفرض ان واحد اتجوز واحدة وعرف بعد كده انها عاقر يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ اذا كان حل التعدد لا يعجبك ......
والشهوات جميعها توجد في جميع البشر .....


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*xxxl 

 نفرض ان واحد اتجوز واحدة وعرف بعد كده انها عاقر يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ اذا كان حل التعدد لا يعجبك ......*

*إذا كان الحال كذلك فيجب عليه الصبر على ما أعطاه الله

+++ هذا إمتحان للثقة في صلاح الله +++

والرّضا بما يعطيه ... فإذا أعطى نحمده .... وإذا لم يعطي .... فله الحمد أيضاَ

 أعرف زوجان لم يُنجبا وكانا أثرياء 

فطرقا كل الأبواب للإنجاب طوال 9 سنوات دون جدوي 

وفي السنة الحادية عشر بعد أن سلّما الأمر لله

 أنجبا توأم  

فليس لنا أن نعارض مشيئة الله ... بل نرضى بما قسمه لنا

اسمع ما يقوله الكتاب :

اش 60:22  ..........انا الرب في وقته اسرع به

 جا 3:1  لكل شيء زمان ولكل امر تحت السموات وقت.*


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *xxxl
> 
> نفرض ان واحد اتجوز واحدة وعرف بعد كده انها عاقر يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ اذا كان حل التعدد لا يعجبك ......*
> 
> ...



انت قد اتيت بمثال للذين صبروا .... هل تعرف ان عدم التعدد قد ادي الي ان الكثيرين اتخذوا صديقات لهم ونشأة علاقات محرمة والبعض يتجه الي الزنا في دور العاهرات بالاموال ومنهم قساوسة معروفون ........ لكن التعدد حل مناسب وهو مباح لفاعله .....


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*... هل تعرف ان عدم التعدد قد ادي الي ان الكثيرين اتخذوا ....*

*هؤلاء الكثيرين الذين تتكلم عنهم أعتقد انهم ليسوا مسيحيين حقيقيين

الذي يريدون  أن يتخذوا ...  لن يمنعهم أحد من ذلك 

إني أتكلم عن السمو والرقي في السلوك 

فلا تدنو بنا الى أسفل (حيث الإنحطاط الأخلاقي)

لكن إسمو معنا حيث الرقي والتعفف وطهارة القلب

نصيحة :

لا تجرح في الآخرين*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

كأنهم امرأه واحده .



 يا الله التخلف واصل للستار


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *... هل تعرف ان عدم التعدد قد ادي الي ان الكثيرين اتخذوا ....*
> 
> *هؤلاء الكثيرين الذين تتكلم عنهم أعتقد انهم ليسوا مسيحيين حقيقيين
> 
> ...



اولا انا لم اجرح في احد ولم اذكر اسماء محددة...........
وثانيا هل يبعد التعدد الانسان عن الرقي والتعفف وطهارة القلب؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*اولا انا لم اجرح في احد ولم اذكر اسماء محددة...........*

*اقرأ مشاركتك رقم 69 وأنت تعرف من جرحت

وثانيا هل يبعد التعدد الانسان عن الرقي والتعفف وطهارة القلب؟؟؟!!!!!

نعم وبكل تأكيد 

يكفي أنه كسر لوصيه إلهيه

مت 19:4  فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى
 مر 10:6  ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكرا وانثى خلقهما الله.

رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



xxxl قال:


> انا ام اقل ان التعدد كان منذ خلق ادم لكن قبل بعثة النبي -صلي الله عليه وسلم- في ايام الجاهلية........وليس كل اللي يتعدد بسبب الجنس ..... نفرض ان واحد اتجوز واحدة وعرف بعد كده انها عاقر يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ اذا كان حل التعدد لا يعجبك ......
> والشهوات جميعها توجد في جميع البشر .....



و ماذا لو كان الرجل لا يستطيع الانجااب :t32:


----------



## xxxl (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



jesus=love قال:


> و ماذا لو كان الرجل لا يستطيع الانجااب :t32:



هناك حل اخر في الاسلام ولا يوجد في المسيحية وهو الطلاق......:99:


----------



## مرمار (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

عاوز رد على الكلام دى إنجيل متى الإصحاح 2 : 2 + إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 5
" أين هو المولود ملك اليهود " الله عز وجل ملك الناس جميعاً
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 2 " صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة جاع "
لو كان إلهاً فلمن يصوم ؟ كما أن الجوع من خصائص البشر
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 8 : 20 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" وأما ابن الإنسان فليس له أن يسند رأسه "
لقد تكرر لفظ "ابن الإنسان" على لسان عيسى عليه السلام 83 مرة في الإنجيل فإن فُسرت على أنه يتكلم عن نفسه فهو إذن بشر وهذا يبطل ألوهيته وإن فسرت على أنه يتكلم عن غيره فإن نبياً آخر سيأتي بعده وهذا يبطل الفداء


----------



## استفانوس (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة
كل ماتقدمتي به  هو عمله بطبيعته البشرية وليس الالهية*​


----------



## مرمار (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

انا بعت مشاركات كتير جدا ومحدش رد انا جبت كلام من الاناجيل بينفى الوهية عيسى  وكلام بينفى واقعة الصلب والفداء
 وكلام بينفى الصلب والفداء 
ومحدش للاسف رد علية
 علشان انا واثق انكم ما عندكمش رد وفى الاخر حجبتهم عضويتى
فى انتظار الرد


----------



## مرمار (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

انا بعت مشاركات كتير جدا ومحدش رد انا جبت كلام من الاناجيل بينفى الوهية عيسى  وكلام بينفى واقعة الصلب والفداء
 وكلام بينفى الصلب والفداء 
ومحدش للاسف رد علية
 علشان انا واثق انكم ما عندكمش رد وفى الاخر حجبتهم عضويتى
فى انتظار الرد
انا بعت مشاركات كتير جدا ومحدش رد انا جبت كلام من الاناجيل بينفى الوهية عيسى  وكلام بينفى واقعة الصلب والفداء
 وكلام بينفى الصلب والفداء 
ومحدش للاسف رد علية
 علشان انا واثق انكم ما عندكمش رد وفى الاخر حجبتهم عضويتى
فى انتظار الرد
انا بعت مشاركات كتير جدا ومحدش رد انا جبت كلام من الاناجيل بينفى الوهية عيسى  وكلام بينفى واقعة الصلب والفداء
 وكلام بينفى الصلب والفداء 
ومحدش للاسف رد علية
 علشان انا واثق انكم ما عندكمش رد وفى الاخر حجبتهم عضويتى
فى انتظار الرد
انا بعت مشاركات كتير جدا ومحدش رد انا جبت كلام من الاناجيل بينفى الوهية عيسى  وكلام بينفى واقعة الصلب والفداء
 وكلام بينفى الصلب والفداء 
ومحدش للاسف رد علية
 علشان انا واثق انكم ما عندكمش رد وفى الاخر حجبتهم عضويتى
فى انتظار الرد
انا بعت مشاركات كتير جدا ومحدش رد انا جبت كلام من الاناجيل بينفى الوهية عيسى  وكلام بينفى واقعة الصلب والفداء
 وكلام بينفى الصلب والفداء 
ومحدش للاسف رد علية
 علشان انا واثق انكم ما عندكمش رد وفى الاخر حجبتهم عضويتى
فى انتظار الرد


----------



## مرمار (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

عاوز اىحد من المنتدى يكلمنى


----------



## مرمار (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

الذي سمى مجمع "أفسس الأول" سنة 431 م .
حيث أنكر " نسطور" أسقف القسطنطينية ألوهية المسيح ، وبدأ بإنكار كون السيدة العذراء والدة الإله قائلاً:  إن مريم لم تلد إلهًا بل ما يولد من الجسد ليس إلا جسداً ، وما يولد من الروح فهو روح، فالعذراء ولدت  إنسانًا عبارة عن آلة للاهوت ، وذهب إلى أن المسيح لم يكن إلهاً في حد ذاته بل هو إنسان مملوء بالبركة أو هو مُلهم من الله لم يرتكب خطية .
فتم عمل مجمع لمناقشة هذه الأمور وأصدر المجمع قرارات منها :


----------



## استفانوس (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*اخي مرمار
لايرد عليك لانك لاتعرف ادب السؤال
ام انك اتيت بما يثبت عدم صدق كتابنا وفداء المسيح
انت مخطئ
تفضل واطرح السؤال ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك
منتظر اسلتك سؤال سؤال*​


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*مرمار*

*في قسم الاسئلة لا يوجد مكان لمن يريد أن يثبت عكس المسيحية

لكن يوجد اجابة لمن يسأل 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

توابث لا تقبل النقد لكن تقبل التفسير:

فداء المسيح (المسيح كالذبيحة) 

من أول الكتاب المقدس 

لبس آدم وحواء أقمصة من جلد الذبيحة  (المسيح كالذبيحة) 

ابراهيم يقدم ذبيحة عوضاَ عن اسحق ابنه (المسيح كالذبيحة) 

كل الذبائح التي قدمها الكهنة حسب امر الرب (المسيح كالذبيحة) 

فلك نوح ...نوح وأولادة... وجميع الحيوانات (المسيح الذي يفدي من غضب الله)

النبي يونان في بطن الحوت (المسيح الذي قهر الموت وقام منتصراَ ليعطي حياه لكل من يؤمن به)

**** المسيح هو أصل وهدف ومحقق ومتمم كل النبوات من بداية الخليقة الى نهاية العالم ****
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لن تفهم كل صفات المسيح وطبيعتة من خلال سؤال واحد

لكن إسأل وستجد الاجابة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مثال للإيضاه 

إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب

إذا رأيت هذا الملك يصدر أوامره الملكية والكل يطيعه ويخضع له

إذا رأيته في ثيابه الملكية وقمة غناه وجزيل بركاته ونعمه

هل هذا يغير مكانته كالملك ؟

لا  لا يغير مكانته كالملك 

بل في كل مرةَ تراه بمنظور مختلف 

ولكن في الثلاث حالات مُجتمعة تراه بصوره كاملة أي (تكتمل الصورة)*


----------



## xxxl (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

طيب هل لله ابناء اخري ؟؟؟!!!!
فقد زعمت اليهود ان عزير -احد الانبياء لبني اسرائيل- هو ولد لله.....!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*طيب هل لله ابناء اخري ؟؟؟!!!!*

*أنت تعلم أنه لا يوجد آخرين ... لا أبناء ولا آلهه أخرى*

*فقد زعمت اليهود ان عزير -احد الانبياء لبني اسرائيل- هو ولد لله.....!!!! *

*بما أن أحد زعم ... إذاَ فهي أكُذوبة

الله واحد

الله في المسيح حلّ بيننا

بتعبير آخر (نصب خيمته - جسده - بيننا)

لكي نستطيع أن نري الله في المسيح

ولأننا لا نستطيع أن تقترب إليه .... إقترب هو إلينا 


يو 1:14 
 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.

1بط 3:18  
فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



xxxl قال:


> هناك حل اخر في الاسلام ولا يوجد في المسيحية وهو الطلاق......:99:



طيب ليش ما يكون هذا الحل موجود ايضا للرجل؟ :t7:
و ماذا لو رفض الرجل ان يطلق المراة :t7:


----------



## xxxl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *طيب هل لله ابناء اخري ؟؟؟!!!!*
> 
> *أنت تعلم أنه لا يوجد آخرين ... لا أبناء ولا آلهه أخرى*
> 
> ...



انت تعترف _كباقي المسيحيين_بدين اليهود وانه من عند الله فلماذا تقول ان قول اليهود- بان عزير هو ابن الله - اكذوبة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

لان هذا غير موجود بالكتاب المقدس بتاتا 

و ثانيا لم نسمع يهودي يعلن ان العزير ابن الله


----------



## seif islam (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

ههههههههههههههههه يا فادية انا مسلم كيف تقولي نستعين بالشيوخ لو كنا نستعين بالشيوخ لما سجلنا في منتديات مسيحية لنعرف الفرق بين الاسلام والمسيح وكان لازم نعرف كل الديانات شكرا لك اختي على الموضوع اسئلة ممتازة


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

لا تسأل يا مسلم .. السؤال حرام .. خليك جاهل



يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ (المائدة 101)

طيب كيف بدو الواحد يفهم من غير سؤال 
انا بعرف لعبة من غير كلام بس من غير سؤال هي جديدة بس ما حبي العبها بحياتي 
لانه بالسؤال تكون المعرفة وبالسؤال ممكن نفهم انه هاد الدين  دين زائف ودين مو وسيف وزنى وقتل  وو و و و و و و و و و كتير اشيى ممكن نفهمها  او لا
فليحيى دين الحق والحقيقة يسوع الحي​


----------



## seif islam (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

انا ما سألتك انت يا يا يا انسان انا سألت فادية حسنا قبلت ردك اوكي معليش لاكن ما اخذت الجواب ما قنعتنيش انت خارج الموضوع 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*seif islam
ههههههههههههههههه *

*منتدي الكنيسة للكبار فقط ولا مكان للأطفال 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لنعرف الفرق بين  ... والمسيح وكان لازم نعرف كل الديانات 

هنا ممكن تعرف عن المسيحية فقط والمقارنة تبقي في رأسك

خليك ضيف خفيف من أول مشاركة ليحترمك الجميع*


----------



## seif islam (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

ههههههههههههههه مثل ما قلت طفل مسلم يتفهم كبار المسيح هههههههههههههههههههه
ردودي تثبتلك الي كبير كبير عقليا مش جسمه 
شكرا هههههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*seif islam*

*عيب تعمل كدة وسط الكبار 

إذا تكرر هذا سأبلغ الادارة لحذف عضويتك*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



seif islam قال:


> ههههههههههههههه مثل ما قلت طفل مسلم يتفهم كبار المسيح هههههههههههههههههههه
> ردودي تثبتلك الي كبير كبير عقليا مش جسمه
> شكرا هههههههههه


 

طيب, كلك عقل و كلك فهم يا راجل, بس صف على جنب لانك بتشتت المواضيع بردود تافهة, لذلك اترك الموضوع للأخت الي بتسأل
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ahmed adri (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

:t30:والله انتوا كلكم عارفين يعيني ايه الاسلام يعني الحق بس انتم كلكم بتضحكوا علي بعض و اكبر دليل علي ذلك ان ردودي مش موجوده يعني اتشالت طبعا الاداره هي اللي شالتها الله عليكم يا ريت تشلوني من الموقع الجامد ده من اصله يعني اشطبوني منه احسن  مفيش اي احترام للردود اللي عجبكم تحطوه و اللي مش عاجبكم تشلوه هي ديه الحريه 


ارجو انكم تشطبوني من الموقع الشديد ده
مسلم


----------



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اخي الفاضل 
ان الادارة لاتحذف اي مشاركة الا اذا خالفت القوانين
تصفح المنتدى لترى عشرات الالف لاخوانك المسلمين موجودة ولم تحذف لانها لم تخالف
واذا احببت ان تشارك وتحاور باحترام قوانين المنتدى فاهلا بك
ونحن لانشطب عضويتك ونأمل ان تجد الحقيقة وتومن بالله الذي احبك وقدم لك الفداء


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اشو هل جواب الحلو انشالله تسلم ايدك يا استفانوس 
 انت افحمته وثبته محله
 بس هلاء بشو بده يتحجج ياترا


----------



## ahmed adri (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

والله العظيم انا كنت ضايف ردين كبار و كانوا ظهرين و بعد كده لئتهم الاتنين اختفوا حد يؤلي ايه اللي مسحهم و لو حد شالهم عشان هما مش متوافقين مع شروط المنتدي ممكن اعرف ايه هي الحاجه اللي ؤلتها مش ماشيه مع شروط المنتدي و والله تاني انا مغلطش في اي حد في الردود مع انهم اتشالو  وشكرا علي الرد يا اخ  استفانوس و اخرس انت يا عم الامور يالي اسمك   dmooonester ومتعدش تحلو و ياريت تاني اللي مسحهم يؤلي هو ليه مسحهم 

الله اعلم
مسلم


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*ahmed adri*


*الشكل الرمزي الموضوع في مشاركتك رقم 96 بيدل على مستوى معتقداتك

و اخرس انت يا عم الامور يالي اسمك 

هل هذة ألفاظ ُتأهلك للإستمرار في المنتدى 

إحترامنا للجميع ... وفي المقابل نريد إحترام الجميع لنا 

نحن ُنفضل ما قل ودل .... دعنا نبدأ الحوار الهادف*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

يلا بلش بشو بدك نتحاور


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اين الحوار الهادف يا حباب


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اين الحوار الهادف يا حباب
وهل مسموح انا تسب علي وتقولي اخرس وانت تطلب الاحترا مني فبدء به من نفسك يا محترم


----------



## ahmed adri (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

معني كده يا اخ fredyyy ان الردود اتشافت و اتحذفت ايه يبئ كل كلامي صح و ميه ميه بأن الردو اللي عجباكم تحطوحها و اللي مش عجباكم تشلوها يبئي فين الحريه مع اني تاني هأول اني مغلطش في اي حد فيكو في الردود و ياريت تكون سامع يا اخ استفانوس  و يعني ايه بتعبر عن عقيدتك و كل الرود اللي فاتت ديه مكنتش بتعبر عن عقيدتهم ولا ايه و الله العظيم انتم مش عارفين تئولوا حاجه  و تاني انت يا عم  mooonester  اعد ساكت و الالفاظ ديه مبتأهلنيش لاكون عضو في المنتدي الجامد ده انا عارف فياريت تحذفوني ماشي شكرا يا جماعه 


مسلم


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*ahmed adri
....يعني الحق بس انتم كلكم بتضحكوا علي بعض ....
....و اخرس انت يا عم الامور يالي اسمك ....*

*تفتكر ده اسلوب للحوار 

إبدأ من جديد وهنسامحك على اللي فات 

رجاء .....  نريد نقاط محددة وهادفة وليست مقالات مطولة 

نريد اسئلة من أفكارك الشخصية وليست لآخرين*


----------



## أيمن_مجيد (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



night4knight قال:


> ربنا يكون فعونكم انتم مش لاقيين كتاب تستقصوا منه الاحكام الشرعية وكل واحد ماشي بهواه انما احنا ولله الحمد لم يترك لنا الله ( سبحانه وتعالى )  شيئا في اي امر من امور الحياة الا وحدثنا عنه وشرح لنا الواجب فعله فيه في المصحف الشريف  ، ولم يترك سيدنا محمد (عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام من الحين إلى يوم الدين )  أمرا من أمور الحياة إلا وشرحه لنا .
> 
> بجد ربنا يكون في عونكم ويهديكم لطريق الحق والصواب .
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا أخي ويا أحتى وثبت ايمانكم ونصركم على الحق المبين


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*أيمن_مجيد

وثبت ايمانكم ونصركم على الحق المبين *

*كان يجب أن تقول ونصركم بالحق ..... وليس على الحق 

إذاً أنت تحارب ضد الحق الموجود بالمسيحية 

إذاً انت على ُظلم وفي الظلام تعيش 

تعالى  الى النور الحقيقي 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
night4knight

اسمك ليل وستظل في ظلام 

الى أن تتبع النور

تتكلم عن الشريعة 

التي تحلل الزواج من الأطفال 

تحلل تعدد الزوجات كما للحيوانات

توصي بإرضاع الكبير (زنا مقنع)

وما وظيفة المحلل بعد الطلاق بالتلاتة

هل يموت حامل الشريعة بالحُمى

تعالى الى المسيح الذي كان له سلطان أن ينتهر الحُمى

المسيح الشافي الذي لم يمرض ..... بل كان يشفي المرضى*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

تعال
ارنا ما عندك لنريك ما عندنا 
ونزوقق عسلنا عسلنا حلو وليس مر مثل عسلكم
تعال لنريك اعاجيب يسوعنا وحبه لنا  ولك طبعا 
تعال لتصبح ابن للله وليس عبد لنبيك 
تعال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟,,,,,.؟


----------



## maarttina (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

هو الاسلام فيه شريعة أصلا؟ ماحدش قالي


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



mooonester قال:


> تعال
> ارنا ما عندك لنريك ما عندنا
> ونزوقق عسلنا عسلنا حلو وليس مر مثل عسلكم
> تعال لنريك اعاجيب يسوعنا وحبه لنا  ولك طبعا
> ...



*ايه الكلام الحلو ده ... كلام ذي العسل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ahmed adri (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

طب برده مش عيب انك تئول ان عسلكم حلو و عسل مر ولا ايه يا mooonseter انت ايه اللي عرفك بدينا ولا عسلنا انت و الله مدئتش اي حاجه من عسلنا و الله و كلام ثقه مش اي كلام وخلاص زي ناس


----------



## ahmed adri (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



maarttina قال:


> هو الاسلام فيه شريعة أصلا؟ ماحدش قالي



اه طبعا في شريعه و مش اي شريعه شريعه للرتقاء بالنفس و بالعالم اجمع وهي شريعه الله و رسوله محمد  و برده انت لو مش عارف حاجه ارجوك متفتيش و خلاص زي انا مش المفروض اتكلم عن الدين المسيحي لان انا مش عارف عنه حاجه لان في حاجه اسمها عدم التجريح في الاخرين و تئريبا ديه في الدين المسيحي برده


(لكم دينكم و لي دين)


----------



## fredyyy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*ahmed adri*

*الأخ /  mooonester يريد أن يعبر عن هذة الآاية الحميلة 

 ام 27:7 
النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو.

لقد عرف  mooonester المسيح كـــ ....

 الذي عبَّر غضب الله عنه.

 الذي حررَّهه من سلطة إبليس

الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

 الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

الذي يحرّر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

الخـالق أعين للعميـان فيُبصـروا نور الخـلاص 

المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

لقد شَبِعَ بالمسيح والكل دونه .... مُر    :smi102::smi106::748pf:*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

مش عارف ليه الأخوة المسلمين دخلوا يردوا على الأخت المسلمة بطريقة بيحسسونا اننا من كوكب تانى او اننا مش موجودين فى المناقشة معاهم واحد بيقول ما حدش بيرد علينا والردود ماليا المنتدى وواحد بيقول ان احنا المسيحيين ما عندناش مصدر للمعلومات وده بالذات انا بصراحة باحترم رايه بشدة لأننا فعلا ما عندناش مصادر كافية فى الحياة ( انا اسف جدآ على الكلام اللى ها اكتبه ) 
1- مفيش حاجة تشرح لنا نظام الجيش وازاى ندخل حرب 
2- ازاى نعمل انقلاب على الحكم ونقلب النظام 
3- ازاى بعد ما نكسب الحرب ننهب البلد اللى بنحاربها و نبوظ كل حاجة حلوة فيها 
4- ازاى نوزع الغنائم وخاصة الموزز (السيدات اللاتى هن اعلى شأن فى القرأن )
5- ازاى نعمل ضوضاء ونلوث البيئة الهادية (5 مرات فى اليوم وكل مرة 10 جوامع وكل اللى عاوز يجرب صوته يتفضل)
6 - ازاى نمارس الجنس بمتعة ولذة وازاى تعمل اوضاع جديدة وهنا ما ابخسش حق المرأة فى المتعة وعلمها تعمل حاجات غريبة زى ما السيبدة عائشة ام المؤمنين كانت بتعمل ( اكفى القدرة على فمها تطلع البنت لأمها ) 
7- لو فى حد عنده شذوذ ما اتنساش فى الموضوع 
هاه فى حد عاوز حاجة تانى ولا كفاية عليكم كدة ياريت اللى بيتناقش فى موضوع يتناقش فيه بموضوعية يا اما يخلع احسن 
اما عن موضوعنا الأصلى  
اختى الفاضلة نجمة السماء لو فعلا بتسالى علشان تعرفى الأجابة دة شىء جميل والمنتدى مليان بالأجابة عن طريق المشرفين او المواقع الصديقة وعلى فكرة احنا المسيحيين كل مصادرنا متاحة للعالم كله لأننا ما عندناش غير مصدر واحد وهو الأنجيل لكن لو بتسئلى علشان تتسلى فربنا يباركك ويخلى من تسليتك طاقة نور تتفتح قصاد عينك علشان تشوفى النور


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

عندما قلت لك عسلنا  وعسلكم فانا قصدت اياتنا واياتكم 
مثلا ارني مثل الاية التالية لديكم  يوحنا   الاصحاح15
2 «هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. 13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. 14 أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. 15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. 16 لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ، لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي. 17 بِهذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.
وقال ايضا في  يوحنا  الاصحاح 13 الاية 34
 أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. 35 بِهذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تَلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضًا لِبَعْضٍ».
ويقول ايضافي متي الاصحاح 4
1 وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ. 2 فَفتحَ فاهُ وعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: 3 «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 4 طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. 5 طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ. 6 طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ. 7 طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. 8 طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ. 9 طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. 10 طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 11 طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ. 12 اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ هكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ
ويقول ايضافي متى بنفس الاصحاح
«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
ويقول ايضافي متىوفي نفس الاصحاح

43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟ 47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟ 48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ
ما رأيك  يا صديقي كيف عسلنا 
ما رايك في ما عندنا اتني بايات من عندك اتني وازقني عسلك ان وجد


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

ارجو لارد بسرعة ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا احمد ادري
 وانشأ الله تكون تدرى
وترد وما تعمل متل يلي سبئوك
وشكرا


----------



## م س ل م (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

****************************
*ولا تزعل يا عم م س ل م !!!!*
*لم يتم الحذف كما قلت تم التحرير فقط*
*....................................................... "المشرف"*




> اقول لكم ارجو ان تحكموا عقلكم قبل ان تندموا يوم القيامة عندما ترون ان المسيح منكم برئ0
> 
> رجاء خاص من الادارة 0رجاء عدم حذف الرد وارجو تركه0


----------



## Twin (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ م س ل م*



م س ل م قال:


> اقول لكم ارجو ان تحكموا عقلكم قبل ان تندموا يوم القيامة عندما ترون ان المسيح منكم برئ0
> رجاء خاص من الادارة 0رجاء عدم حذف الرد وارجو تركه0



*أخي العزيز*​*بعيداً عن كل ما كتبته بجهل وبعدم علم وبتهكم علينا وبألفاظ خارجة كانت تؤهلني لأجراء موقف تجاهك ......... ولكن*

*دعنا نبدأ من جديد يا أخي*

*تفضل أسأل ونحن وبعون المسيح له كل المجد سنجيبك*
*لأنه يحبك كما أحبنا قبلاً *
*فهو أبونا ونحن أبنائه وهو من يقودنا في موكب نصرته*

*وصدقني هو يحبك وينتظرك*
*فلتعطي قلبك فرصه وفكر بهدوء وتسااااااااائل فقط*
*من هو المسيح*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*معلش يا أخ / Twin

الأستاذ / م س ل م .... 

يظهر ان واحد حكاله حكاية وهوه ماشي في الشارع 

(حكاية كلها نجاسة) طبعاً من حقه يزعل 

لكن شكراً من أجل صدرك المتسع

وفتح باب النقاش أمامة مرة أخري

أرجو من الأستاذ / م س ل م

 أن تكون أسألتك واضحة ومحددة ومختصرة

والرب ينور طريقك*


----------



## م س ل م (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخ م س ل م*
> 
> 
> ...










واخيرا ارجو من الجميع عدم التدخل ليكون اقناع وليس جدال0


----------



## Twin (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ م س ل م*

*أخي* 
لا تعليق علي مشاركتك الأخيرة​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*االأستاذ / حروف 

واخيرا ارجو من الجميع عدم التدخل ليكون اقناع وليس جدال0*

*ليس من حقك أن تُملي علينا توجيهات 

لا تنس أنت هنا ضيف ... خذ مكانك ولا تتعدى الحدود*


----------



## م س ل م (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



fredyyy قال:


> *االأستاذ / حروف *
> 
> *واخيرا ارجو من الجميع عدم التدخل ليكون اقناع وليس جدال0*
> 
> ...


 


لاتعليق على كلامك0


ارجو ان تتدبر ماكتبته جيدا بعد ذلك قبل ان تشارك برأى


تم تعديل حجم الخط واللون الاحمر 
وارجو ان لاتتكرر
بواسطة استفانوس


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



م س ل م قال:


> لاتعليق على كلامك0
> 
> 
> ارجو ان تتدبر ماكتبته جيدا بعد ذلك قبل ان تشارك برأى
> ...


 

استفدنا ايه من مشاركتك؟
ولا هو ملئ سطور فارغة المعنى و السباق من يبصم بمشاكرته الأخيرة في الموضوع لحفظ ماء الوجه؟

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## صاحبة الامتياز (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



Christian Knight قال:


> *حبيبى اولا انا اجبت عن جميع اسئلتها.
> وثانيا انتم الذين تجلبون السخرية على انفسكم لانكم لا تستطيعون ان تبحثوا وتدرسوا بانفسكم ولا تستطيعون ان تفكروا بحرية وانما عليكم استقاء كل شىء من معلومات واسئلة واسلوب تفكير من الشيوخ وبذلك تلغون العقل الذى ميز الله به البشر عن بقية المخلوقات.
> لكن لو رأينا انكم تستخدمون عقولكم وتبحثون وتدرسون دون ان يكون هناك اى وصاية على تفكيركم فسنحترمكم قطعا, وفى الواقع انتم لن تستطيعوا التقدم خطوة واحدة للامام دون ان تتحرروا من وصاية الفكر الاسلامى على عقولكم.*



فى الحقيقة انت مخطئة  انظرى ماذا حثنا الله جل وعلا فى القران (ان فى خاق السماوات والارض لايات لاولى الالباب190الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون فى خلق السماوات والارض ربنا ما خاقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار191)
ان القران يخاطب اصحاب العقول ويحث الذين لا يستخدمون عقولهم على استخدامه   
رجااااااء نحن هنا لنعرف الحق من الباطل لا لكى نسب بعض


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*صاحبة الامتياز*
*... نحن هنا لنعرف الحق من الباطل ...*

*فعلاً صديقي (نحن هنا لنعرف الحق من الباطل)*

*لذلك قال المسيح *

*يو 14:6 *
*قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.*

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*[Q-BIBLE] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مز 139:24 
وانظر ان كان فيّ طريق باطل[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] واهدني طريقا ابديا[/FONT]
[/Q-BIBLE][/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT]


----------



## radia (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

اعزائي الكرام كنتم مسلمون او مسحيون
من حق اي واحد ان يطرح اي سؤال, و من واجبنا ان نرد عليهم إدا كنا قادرين طبعا
اعزائي 
و لانني كنت مسلمة من قبل حتى انا فكرت كيف ان يكون المسيح هو الله و قد استعرق مني اعوام كثيرة حتي افهم ذالك, كيف ان يتجسد الله في جسم انسان
لهذا اخير اي مسيحي في هذا الموقع ان نساعد اصدقائنا المسلمون دون الاهانة او غير ان نتهمهم انهم غير قادرين على التفكير
ساحاول بدوري ان اعمل بحت و انشاء الله سادلي به ردا عن تسائلات الاخوة الاعزاء
فليرعاكم الرب 
امين


----------



## صاحبة الامتياز (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

لقد سعدت جدا على ردكم هذا واتمنى ان يكون هكذا دائما ولكن لامانتى فى ان ابين الحق فان الاية التى كتبتها سابقا هى كالاتى (ان فى خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار لايات لاولى الالباب) فمنكم اعتذر ومن الله اطلب المغفرة فان حفظى للقران كان يحتاج الى المراجعة وعلى العموم حين يكتب اى احد اى اية قرانية يجب عليكم الرجوع الى اى مصحف للتاكد من صحة ما كتب او من اى مصحف على النت
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*الاستاذة / صاحبة الامتياز*
*لقد سعدت جدا على ردكم هذا واتمنى ان يكون هكذا دائما *

*نحن مسرورين لسعادتك لكن في قسم الاسئلة *

*الضيف يسأل ونحن نجيب *

*ولا يوجد هنا ما يثبِّت كلامنا غير الكتاب المقدس (كلام الله)*


----------



## أنا مسلمه (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*اخواني هووليود الحين عملت فلم عن الرسول الكريم محمد صلى اله عليه وسلم
واغلب  العاملين في الفيلم من مصورين ومهندسين صوت والعاملين اغلبهم اسلموو عندما قرؤوو قصة الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام 

وان شاءالله تقرؤوو قصة الرسول الكريم وتهتدوو *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*



أنا مسلمه قال:


> *اخواني هووليود الحين عملت فلم عن الرسول الكريم محمد صلى اله عليه وسلم
> واغلب  العاملين في الفيلم من مصورين ومهندسين صوت والعاملين اغلبهم اسلموو عندما قرؤوو قصة الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام
> 
> وان شاءالله تقرؤوو قصة الرسول الكريم وتهتدوو *



+:sami31::t11::t11::t11::t11:


----------



## the servant (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

سلام ونعمة اختنا العزيزة,,,,

الحقيقة انت عندك حق فعلا قصص قبل النوم للاطفال تكون رائعة..........

هل تعلمي مكانتك في هذا الدين التي تدعي الية....اختي في الانسانية انتي سلعة في هذا الدين 
تباع وتشتري ليس اكثر .....هل تعلمين ان تعاليم رسولك اعطت المسلم الحق في عدم تكفين زوجتة بمجرد
وفاتها ولا ان يقوم باقل واجب وهو الذكر الطيب وذلك لانتهاء الامتاع منهااااا...ارحمناااا يارب...........

هل لاذلت علي موقفك من الدعوة


----------



## fredyyy (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: انا مسلمة و احتاج لى اجابة*

*يا أنا ........*

*هل يوجد اسم تحت الشمس يُمكن أن يوضع بدلاً من اسم المسيح في العبارات الأتية :*


*المسيح **... الذي **مشى** على الماء*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي ُ**ســر **الله بصـلـيبـه*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي **عبّر** غضـب الله عـنا.*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي البحـر والريـح **يُطيعانه*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي مات لكي **يعطينا** الحيــاة*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي **حــررنا** من سلــطة إبلــيس*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي **لم يمرض** يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض *​ 
*المسيح **... الذي **له الســلطان** على الأرواح الشـريـرة*​ 
*المسيح **... الذي** يحرر** من عبودتة المال والنجاسة والسحر*​ 
*المسيح **... **الخـالق** أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص *​ 
*المسيح **... **المغير** شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل*​ 
*المسيح **... **الذي به** كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان*​ 
*المسيح **... **الكائن** قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد*​ 
*المسيح **... **الذي ستسجد** له كل **ركبة** ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض*​


----------

